# C2 Pompano Jig Recipe



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I was doing some Google searching for pomp ideas and ran across an old thread by C2. 

Here it is:

At last(drumroll); here is the directions for constructing the World Famous C2 Pompano Rig. It will catch almost every species with modifications which we'll consider later.

First; a little history s'il vous plait:

I was working down at Tampa where there was a bunch of fishing going on and I spent most afternoons and nights on either the Gandy or Harlan Franklin Bridges with my landlord who was a fishing fool; worse than I am really.

There was these rumors about a jig that some guy was making over in St Petersburg that was really knocking the Pompano(and other fish) dead.

Being of inquisitive mind(nosey) I decided to investigate, Those who know me will tell you that I will 'adapt' their ideea if it works mo' bettah than what I'm presently using.

I found this old fellow named Doc who was making this jig which he called Doc's Goofy Jig'. I saw what he was doing and bought some. Since then there have been 'clones' named Silly Willy and Crazy Charlie which are pretty close copies.Doc's Goofy Jig is a triangular, bent banana shaped jig designed to bump the bottom. AFAIK, it resembles nothing specific; but a bunch of things that creep/crawl about the sand and mud bottoms.

I caught a lot of fish with it.

I came back home and went to college with classes interposed with trips to the beach to try out my fishing creations.

I wanted a rig that would attact fish and when attracted, provide them with multiple targets to feed on. I made several prototypes which worked, but not exactly what I wanted.

It was in the year 2007 that Do-It Molds, to their credit, came out with the mold which they the Grave Digger Mold. It was exactly as I had envisiponed and created using home made molds from Bondo. My cup runneth over. The final ingredient for the C2 was now commercially available. Of course; I bought one. 

The rig is a combination of my own ideas and others that I have 'adapted'. My thanks to all whose ideas are included.

First; I mold the jig heads. I can sit and mold about a hundred an dmake the teasers which will be covered shortly. Stolen from Doc with modifications.

I made a rig/jig/whatever; to hold everything in place until it is completed.

I took a 4 inch board and put a small nail in the end. Six inches down, I screwed a plastic thing that keeps the pizza box from contacting the pizza. I told you that I adapted ideas. This is also similar(identical?) to Manny Zs rig that he illustrated on the old board.I think that maybe Gowge originated it. I really don't know.

Anyhow; a few inches on down I put a peg/nail to hold the spool of leader material(30 lb mono mostly).

To use, I tie a swivel on the end of the line. I use my Double Overhand Confusion Knot; but you can use your own. Heck; tie it on with a Granny. I don't care. It's your fish that you lose!

I then take the line across and around the pizza thing for about three turns to make a small loop. This is my answer to the snood. I have never really gotten the trace and snood differentiated. I shall call them loops.

I do this to make two loops(snoods) then go another 6 inches leave enough line to tie a loop kot. Don't cheat by using a swivel. It has to be a loop knot to make the Digger 'dig'and work properly/

Then here comes the actual construction. Using a small split ring, attach one of the swimmer/flutter jigs with the teaser back to back.

I will digress here for a minute. The swimmer jig is not a Doc;s Jig or even a copy. It is flat and designed to flutter, for lack of a better word. It's almost like a flutter spoon which I used on one version of the rig.

The teaser is a sparsely, 12 hair bucktail jig with a couple of tinsel threads in it. I use silver or gold. Gold seems to attract refish; the silver seems to attract Pompano, but this isn't chuseled in stone by any means. I've been working on another type of teaser but it's a secret for now; subject to further testing.

You install the swimmer/flutter jig with the teaser combination in both loops(snoods). On the bottom loop. put the Grave Gigger which is what Do-It people call it.

To use; attach it to your fishing line and bait each jig with a piece of fresh(don't cheat), cut shrimp. You can peel it it desired. I use it both ways and both work.

Cast it out and let the Grave Digger bump the bottom. The flutter/swimmers will take care of themselves. The fish come to see what's tearing up the sand and there before them are beautiful jigs with delicious shrimp. No self respecting fish can resist that.

I promised you some more trivia, but real important trivia.

I use 4 colore; white(sometimes) yellow, hot pink and chartreuse for jig colors. I have caught fish on these 4 colors. I do like a completely gold rig for redfish with gold spoons/jigs and gold/orange teasers. I have caught Pompano on this rig so who really knows. I've caught catfish, whiting, redfish, Pompano, Bonita; you name it on this rig. I really should probably call it the Somorgasbord rig.

Oh yes; almost forgot. Hook sizes vary: Usually 1/0 0r 2/0 for Pompano but will go to a 3/0 for reds.

I have caught many 'doubles; and a few 'triples' with this rig. Take it and use it wisely; practice conservation. 

Thanks to all the people before me who unknowingly and knowingly contributed to the developement of the rig. Enjoy! C2

Pensacola Florida 
Jones Creek Swamp


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Wow !!! Thanks..*

...for a visit with an old friend !
Probably couldn't make one (with my fumbling fingers) if I tried, but i sure enjoyed " hearing " his voice...


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW!! _S’il vous plaît_ is used to address someone formally (being polite or speaking with elders), Super instructions. As you can tell, I had to look a few things up....is this on uTube anywhere (LOL)?


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*For those who didn't know C2...*

He was killed in a car crash this summer... This was like a "seance" or something to me...


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

He was one of the greats. I loved reading his write-ups full of great information. He was always willing to help any of us lost PFF'ers out.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

C2 was so generous with his knowledge.
thanks for putting that post on here . if I read it enough times I'll get alot out of it


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

We are headin out tomorrow morning using his techniques. If we have any luck I will post them for Ol' Charlie.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Cool post ... I never met C2, but I have googled the web searching for his posts after I got hooked on pomp fishing. I learned a bunch about pomp fishing by reading his threads. A pompano guru to say the least.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Caught about ten pomp, a flounder, a baby Cobia, and countless whiting today. All on Charlie's jig method. Ill post a pic in a few.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Kenton said:


> Caught about ten pomp, a flounder, a baby Cobia, and countless whiting today. All on Charlie's jig method. Ill post a pic in a few.


Damn good catch! Can you show a pic of the C2's jig set-up? thanx ....


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Steelhead, i am going out again tomorrow morning. I will take some pics. Charlie does his a little different than me. But they are the same concept. Taken from this write up, i imagine his to be something like this.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Kenton said:


> Steelhead, i am going out again tomorrow morning. I will take some pics. Charlie does his a little different than me. But they are the same concept. Taken from this write up, i imagine his to be something like this.
> 
> I'm might go tomorrow myself Kenton. How heavy is that grave digger jig that you are throwing??? You can't beat teaser flies for pomps. Teasers can drive pomps crazy. When I used to surf fish w/conventional tackle, I always used teaser flies on the droppers and tied a small jig/teaser off my pyramid sinker eye-let. I usually kept my droppers short to minimize the helicopter effect, thereby increasing my casting distance.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

3/8 i would say. Ill be down by the west condos on Pcola Beach before Fort Pickens. Names Matt. Hollar at me if you see a guy chuckin jigs.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Kenton said:


> 3/8 i would say. Ill be down by the west condos on Pcola Beach before Fort Pickens. Names Matt. Hollar at me if you see a guy chuckin jigs.


Ok ... good luck. Not that you need it.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

steelhead, here is an ebay seller for the gravediggers.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GRAVE-DIGGE...197?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item5af496c12d

I just use the Buccaneer brand wigglers that Outcast has. 25 for $10(assorted size) or $1.50 for 3(3/8 oz). I'll probably buy some of those gravediggers jigs soon or buy the mold and just poor my own. If i have some interest, i'll pour for others to help offset the cost of the mold. The guy on Ebay sells them for .50 a piece. I'd sell them for .25. Let me know.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd buy some grave diggers from you Kenton. 

I've got the Do-it swim jig mold. I've been using the bronze hooks, but they are still effective. I may have to do some research on getting a salt-water friendly hook for that mold.


----------

